# Numenera PDF Humble Bundle for as low as $1



## MonteCookGames (Jan 23, 2019)

Curious about Numenera or the Cypher System? There's a huge Numenera Humble Bundle going on right now! 

You can get everything you need to play (and much more) for as little as $1, and it supports charity.

For $15, you get a truly ridiculous volume of beautiful art-filled PDF supplements, adventures and Instant Adventures, character options, bestiaries... Check it out before it's gone!


----------

